# One Month Old Pigeon with Bald Spots



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok- I had a pair sneak hatch some eggs that I didn't even know she had layed- so now I have these out of season babies. Well, one is half the size of the other, and it doesn't have any feather on its chest or back of the neck. What would cause something like this? Will this pigeon ever be able to fly, or should I keep it confined the loft?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

so cute, he's a runt... have you sprayed for mites? could be feather mites or he could have something missing in his genetic makeup that he can't grow feathers there? i am at a loss. we'll see what others have to say.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Me thinks...canker!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't know canker caused feather loss- or feathers not growing in. I'll take a look tomorrow. I was thinking it had something to do with him/her being a runt.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I HAVE TO AGREE! i HAVE HAD THE SAME THING AND TREATED WTH FISHZOLE AND THE BIRD FEATHERED FINE AFTER THAT. *


Charis said:


> Me thinks...canker!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

rackerman said:


> *I HAVE TO AGREE! i HAVE HAD THE SAME THING AND TREATED WTH FISHZOLE AND THE BIRD FEATHERED FINE AFTER THAT. *


So, out of curiosity--any idea how canker causes something like this to occur?


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

OK- I'll get the fishzole stuff today and get baby bird on the mend to a fully feathers life.
Thanks.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I really don't know why, but if you ask member Jay3 (member here), she could most likely explain.
*


Libis said:


> So, out of curiosity--any idea how canker causes something like this to occur?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Make sure you give the right amount. I can't remember it, but I will look for it and post it for you. I am not positive, but I believe you have to 1/4 it. I will check and let you know.

I SENT YOU A PM.

Oh yeah, really pretty birds. I love the colors



*


NayNay said:


> OK- I'll get the fishzole stuff today and get baby bird on the mend to a fully feathers life.
> Thanks.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Niki! 

Haven't talked in a while :O would be great to catch up later. On the pigeon baby matter though, I think you should do what the others have said, and also, something else that might help the runt is if the older baby skipped a meal or two and the runt got all of the food a couple of meals. This might help him grow bigger and stronger + healthier. You might also want to feed defrosted frozen peas. I heard that's good + easy to feed babies with. Good luck!



PS. You should check out my thread from 2-3 weeks ago. It has pictures of my high fliers


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I looked up the dosing earlier today, and got some of the meds. Locally the only thing they had was a powder, so I am planing on mixing that with a little moistened chicken feed- any thoughts on that? 

Little dude seems happy enough. Nest mate is big enough to fend for himself- and even left the nest box the other day on his own. I have been monitoring the little guy from the get go, and he always gets a full crop at meals- but maybe I'll start sneaking him some extra treats. ;-)


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*NayNay, I am going to see if I can get Jay3 to help. So, hang in there and check back*


NayNay said:


> Thanks everyone. I looked up the dosing earlier today, and got some of the meds. Locally the only thing they had was a powder, so I am planing on mixing that with a little moistened chicken feed- any thoughts on that?
> 
> Little dude seems happy enough. Nest mate is big enough to fend for himself- and even left the nest box the other day on his own. I have been monitoring the little guy from the get go, and he always gets a full crop at meals- but maybe I'll start sneaking him some extra treats. ;-)


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I sent Jay3 a PM. I am sure she will be here shortly to help. She has helped me a lot!!*


NayNay said:


> Thanks everyone. I looked up the dosing earlier today, and got some of the meds. Locally the only thing they had was a powder, so I am planing on mixing that with a little moistened chicken feed- any thoughts on that?
> 
> Little dude seems happy enough. Nest mate is big enough to fend for himself- and even left the nest box the other day on his own. I have been monitoring the little guy from the get go, and he always gets a full crop at meals- but maybe I'll start sneaking him some extra treats. ;-)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nay Nay, you can't just put it on the feed. You need to be sure he is getting the correct amount, and you really can't be sure that way. What did you get, and what is the strength?


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Jay- My plan was to make a little dough ball out of moistened chicken feed with the powder mixed in. 

Here's a link to the exact same stuff that I bought:

http://www.amazon.com/Seachem-801-Metronidazole-5gram/dp/B0002A5X8W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322591899&sr=8-1


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where did you buy it? What strength is it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where did you buy it, and what strength is it? You have to give the right amount.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought it at an aquarium store. It was all they had. The regular pet store I went to didn't have any metronidazole. The link I posted is for the exact same product, but at Amazon. It comes with a little measuring spoon that measures out a 100mg dose of powder. Based on stuff I read on here re dosing, I thought I would shoot for 15mg cuz he is so little. I am thinking I can approximate that pretty well based on a fraction of the measuring spoon. It will be a very small amount, and I am going to make a tiny ball of food to pop into his mouth.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is there anything else in it besides Metronidazole?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could give him 25 mg. Measure out the 100 mg., cut it in half, then cut that in half again. That should give you 25 mg. First make sure that it contains only Metronidazole.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Jay3 for responding!! I hope we can help this little guy out!! I know we can!! I will say Jay3, you helped me in time of need, it worked!! I hope NayNay will take all your advise!.
Canker is nothing to mess with and you don't have a lot of time! I know, I lost birds and without you Jay, I would have lost more birds.
I have to say NayNay, you have some good looking birds and I hope we can Help you!! PLEASE KEEP US POSTED!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help and good wishes. It is 100% metronidazole. I started the litle bald guy on it today- with the meds in a little dough ball. I was shooting for more like 15 grams of med, based on dosing I read in another thread- and because he is so small. I don't want to overdose him. Should I treat the parents and nest mate- or just monitor them for symptoms?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You should treat them also. But under dosing is just as bad as over dosing. 25mg. would be better. The adults can have 50. There are people who quarter 250 mg pills and give that to young birds. 25 will not hurt him. Give once daily for the 7 days.
Canker spreads through a loft, so keep an eye on your other birds. You can order Fish zole from Foy's. Ronidazole is good also. A canker med is something you should keep on hand. That, something for Coccidiosis, and a couple of wormers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, with the way that bird looks, you could start with a double dose, then give the 25mg. If you dose too low, it won't help the bird. The Trichomonads will just build a resistance to the drug. They can become stronger.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I'll up the dosing and treat the parents and nest mates as well.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Update on the little bald runt- I started him on the meds last night- and he already has feathers coming in on his neck today. That seems mighty quick - anybody else think that maybe he doesn't have canker? That maybe he is just slow to get feathered out since he is a runt? Just wondering. I plan on finishing his course of meds, but I really wonder about the canker diagnosis- esp since he showed no signs of it in his throat, and he was active and alert- didn't seem sick at all. I tried to find out more about canker on here, but only found posts about cheesy goo in the throat. So, I'd like to know more of the signs to be on the lookout for, in case he really does have it, and the other birds are at risk.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When a pigeon is so small, it is usually illness. Canker is very common and will cause areas without feathers. There are different kinds of canker, and it doesn't always show in their throat. He most likely does have canker, and the other birds are at risk. He should be separated from them until he has been treated for the 7 days. Sometimes it takes longer.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok- I believe you- it's just hard to believe he is sick when he is all happy and normal acting. He is feathering out now- can the meds work that fast? He was getting feathers after one day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When a pigeon is smaller like that, there is always a reason. If there is feather loss, there is reason. He may have other issues going on also. Don't know.


----------

